# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  >  How do I count how many times names appear

## bmunoz64

Every day I pull a report showing a list of agents that committed an infraction. I want to be able to count how many times each agent committed an infraction. How do I do that? I tried Frequency and it did not work, or am I missing something?

----------


## NBVC

If you want to know how many times a particular agent appears in a column of data, then use Countif.  E.g. =Countif(A1:A100,"agent name")  where you insert agent name or cell referencing agent name (if you use cell don't put in quotes).

----------


## shg

bmunoz,

_Tips and Tutorials_ is not a question forum. Thread moved.

----------


## NBVC

Thanks shg..... didn't notice that.  :Wink:

----------


## Paul987

Try:
Countif(A:A,"=JimBob")

where column A is the list of names.

----------


## bmunoz64

Sorry about posting in the wrong spot... Thanks for the help though, it worked!

----------

